# Spiketail Gourami



## Chibils (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello,

I recently came into four spiketail gourami who were sent to the pet store I work at; in a recent copy of "Aquarium Fish," I read about what a beauty they were and how rare they are. As they were sent in with some jewel cichlids, they were being harassed and one was sick. I took them home and set them up in a spare 10G I had, siphoning 4G from each of my two established tanks (I couldn't wait for it to cycle) and 2G of RO/DI. I acclimated them to the tank, and since I don't have a heater to spare, I have a space heater (the little ones you plug into the wall) pointed at the tank, keeping the temp between 74 and 77 (according to my coralife digital). My major concern is that one died this morning (the sick one), but most of all that they refuse to eat. I tried baby brine, which they ignored, freeze-dried bloodworms, which they ignored, shrimp pellets, which they ignored, and tetra-min flakes, which they ignored. I just completed a 40% water change and siphoned up as much of the untouched food as I could. Is there anything I can do to entice them to eat? The tank is now stable, but the fish won't eat. At work there was no sign that they had eaten, either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

Try live blood or black worms . They're nearly irrisistable. They may not be used to eating dried/dead foods.

You can always try giving them a bit of garlic to increase their appetite.

Do you have any photos of the fish? I'd love to see them.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If it were me I would do whatever I could to remove stress. I would not try to feed very much at a time so I would not have to change water anytime soon. I would put some gravel from an established tank into new pantyhose and use that to cycle the tank (way more bacteria there than in the water you used, though that is a start). Hopefully stress reduction will help him perk up a bit.


----------



## Chibils (Nov 24, 2007)

Deep down, I'm a reefer - I have more gallons in my one reef tank than my three freshwater tanks combined. That said, I don't know _too_ awful much about freshwater fish. I know that them not eating is a major concern, as is the rising ammonia levels from the rotting food I'm having trouble getting rid of. Live foods are not an option around here. They're not available, nor are means of hatching them. We feed a mix of flakes and freeze-dried supplements (bloodworms, daphnia, cyclopeeze, etc.).

The pantyhose trick was something that had never occurred to me -- thanks for the idea.
Also, they're moving around the water column some more today than yesterday. Their fins aren't as clenched, but they're still "hovering."


----------



## Chibils (Nov 24, 2007)

Alright - I returned the three remaining fish to the store. They were still hovering and were showing no signs of wanting to eat. If they make it, that's awesome. If not, I tried.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear you couldn't keep them. They are beautiful fish. Sounds like you did your best


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I would of waited....Every fish I have ever bought woudnt eat the first days(even with live food )I have learned to wait it out but still feed very liltle till they stat eating it. sorry to hear you got rid of them hope they make it.


----------

